# Welche Griffe?



## King Jens one (5. August 2006)

Ich brauch neue Griffe meine PRIMO WALL Griffe waren schon nach 2Wochen abgegriffen was natürlich blöd ist. Davor hatte ich die PRIMO Martinez Griffe die waren zwar ganz gut aber zu dick. Nun wollt ich wissen auf welche Griffe ihr so schwört!


----------



## Misanthrop (5. August 2006)

Terrible One Joe Rich
Das einzige... NIE wieder was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxoxo (5. August 2006)

Also Wall Griffe nach 2 Wochen platt , die sind ja schon recht hart gegenüber den Edwin Griffen von Animal. Die halten dann bei dir wie es scheint nur eine Woche.
Probier mal die Odyssey Team Griffe.


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2006)

die guten alten longnecks....


----------



## Son (5. August 2006)

Primo Logo halten bei mir schon recht lange.


----------



## RISE (5. August 2006)

Longnecks, aber ich habe bis jetzt auch nichts anderes probiert. Ist eigentlich auch nicht nötig, die Longnecks sind gut, könnten vll. etwas dicker sein.


----------



## jimbim (6. August 2006)

mit handschuhen: wtp defcon
ohne handschuhe (dünn): Longnecks
ohne handschuhe (dick): odyssey gedda 2


----------



## 720° (6. August 2006)

also ich würde sagen demolition  (is egal welche ) die ham style und halten und lasssen sich gut mit oder ohne handschuhe fahren


----------



## AerO (6. August 2006)

flybikes. sehr gut zu fahren mit und ohne handschuhen. nicht zu dick, nicht zu dünn, eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## alöx (6. August 2006)

Fahr seit einem Jahr die Demolition Waffle (Team) Grips. Und ich seh immernoch keine Tendenz die in Richtung wechseln geht. Es sind immernoch die ersten!

Fahr seit den Griffen nur noch ohne Handschuhe...


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. August 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> die guten alten longnecks....


richtig! für mich die besten, aber die edwin grips sollen auch gut sein, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (6. August 2006)

die edwin sind sehr geil...nur hallten nicht lange


----------



## vollepullebmx (6. August 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> die edwin sind sehr geil...nur hallten nicht lange



ja ist ja klar die fühlen sich super an dafür sind sie eben weich und können nicht lange halten

Mit Handschuhe ist es doch "fast" egal welche Griffe man hat


----------



## ZoMa (6. August 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> die guten alten longnecks....



Dito


----------



## Janski (9. August 2006)

Shadow Conspiracy Shadow Griffe, richtig geil !


----------



## Kötertöter (21. August 2006)

Wer dünne Griffe mag, die auch nicht schnell noch viel dünner werden, dem kann ich die FEDREAL in der Version "Slim" ans Herz legen  . Gibt´s auch in korrekten Farben wie hellbraun und weiß und natürlich schwarz.


----------

